# Look 585 bottom bracket



## hopub229 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thinking of buying a used Look 585 and would like to know if anyone has heard of problems with over-torqueing the bottom bracket and stripping the inserts. Also is the warranty transferable, it is a 2006 model. Thanks, Larry


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

hey, not sure about over-torquing the bottom bracket, but I would imagine that is a potential on any frame. My 585 did, however, develop a crack at the junction between the bottom bracket and the seat tube, so inspect carefully any second hand frame. Look (australia) replaced the frame under warranty, but took about 3 months to do so. Not sure if the warranty would be transferable, but if there are no defects after 12 months of use I would assume that it is free of defects in workmanship (mine cracked after 4 months of use). 
I know this wasn't exactly the answer to your question but some info for you to consider anyway. 
Cheers.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Tacx have a special gel that avoids over-torquing the BB, use that and you can probably get away with 20% less torque than the reccomended value.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Over torquing and stripping threads would be the builder's mistake, not something to blame on the frame. That said, there were some issues with the aluminum BB thread inserts that came unbonded on a limited number of 2006 frames. I've got a 2006 model and had no problems. I've had ISIS bottom brackets in mine that were torqued to normal 50Nm specs. 

Now I'm using a Campy UT crank that requires only hand tightening if it's installed with loctite 222, or only 35Nm of torque if the threads are greased.


----------

